# I laughed



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Watch this one first





 
then this one


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this! Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh my crap I love that!! 
I like when (on the second one) he's holding the check and he looks over and see's his "friend". he goes from*()* to :neutral:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I literally laughed out loud!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Inspiring! The basketball prank is absolutely amazing!


----------

